# New pic of me!



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I have been asked so many times if the pic in my avatar is me, no it isn't me....Just got out of tanning and got the eyebrows waxed so i got the camera out!.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ohhh freshly waxed. lol
good seein ya man.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

dont only girls get there eye brows waxed?!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

blazednosferatu said:


> dont only girls get there eye brows waxed?!


LOL, no. Do i look like a girl? hehe


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

naa just a pretty boy, no offense. I wouldnt wax my eyebrows but i might tan. Well unless you got like a unibrow that is


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Cool, nice knowing you Timmy. No it isn't just for girls obviously, I had to shave my eyebrows at the parts they wanted me to because they were quite thick ( for my first local male pageant ), consequently they became thicker when they grey back!







it sucks that I have to keep my eyebrows in shape for modeling now. I can't wait to go for the treatment where they would fix it permanently!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Silence said:


> Cool, nice knowing you Timmy. No it isn't just for girls obviously, I had to shave my eyebrows at the parts they wanted me to because it was quite thick ( for a local male pageant ), consequently it became thicker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feels good to have them waxed..


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

timmy said:


> Cool, nice knowing you Timmy. No it isn't just for girls obviously, I had to shave my eyebrows at the parts they wanted me to because it was quite thick ( for a local male pageant ), consequently it became thicker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feels good to have them waxed..
[/quote]

True, I should have waxed them so they would have grown back to the same length, but fixing eyebrows was my last minute preparation, I was rushing, with no experience and it frustrated me with the result.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice toilet!

Pac


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

this was just WAAAAAYYY to funny to not post... omg... no offense.. thats cool and all if thats your thing... i would never tan nor wax my eyebrows... but whatever floats your boat...

its just funny how other members were making fun of my pic that i posted, calling me gay and stuff.....

when in my pick im surrounded by girls, and wearing everything anti-gay... LOL


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Nice toilet!
> 
> Pac


For some reason i knew that was coming.. Nice and shiny


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

PacmanXSA said:


> Nice toilet!
> 
> Pac


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> this was just WAAAAAYYY to funny to not post... omg... no offense.. thats cool and all if thats your thing... i would never tan nor wax my eyebrows... but whatever floats your boat...
> 
> its just funny how other members were making fun of my pic that i posted, calling me gay and stuff.....
> 
> when in my pick im surrounded by girls, and wearing everything anti-gay... LOL


It doesn't bother me when people call me GAY nor make fun of me. I like it and that is all that counts!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

No offense meant to anyone that tans or waxes but I dont think I could ever do it. My balls simply wouldnt let it happen.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I get my eyebrows plucked. But I wont do it myself. Whatever chic Im with at the time does it for me. I have never went to a tanning salon, but I would go try it. There is nothing wrong with good grooming. The facts are that chics dont like unibrows and they definately like a tan.

My balls dont complain because they get to play with alot of hot girls. =P


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gosh, im a hairy sob, i wouldnt think twice about wax or plucking. i keep myself groomed at best lol. man im outta the loop huh


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> My balls dont complain because they get to play with alot of hot girls. =P

































DIDO!!! you guys read my mind!! LMAO


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I believe having any eyebrow work is only allowed when you look like this.

View attachment 101238


I sure hope that you got dragged by a g/f to go along with her because you banged her friend and are now making it up to her.

And tanning, come on guy unless you live in Alaska or something like that, hey I got this place that gives out free sun without the coin flip of cancer. Your ready Outside







It's really awsome.

And yeah that is a sweet toilet

Bet your a cool guy, but those are some things that I think are only for metrosexuals.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you think the kid on the left tans?

View attachment 101239


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

haha, at least you keep the toilet seat down ...

and dont worry about being teased about your brows ... if you didn't do it, it'd give your girl a lot more to do ...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

timmy........you look alot different from the last time i saw you. i can't even remember how you look like, i was hoping that you come over my house with Jim again.

looking good man, look good.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dont you race cars too?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm not sure you want to post you go tanning and get your eyebrows waxed. There's nothing wrong with grooming, but seriously waxing eyebrows.

"HEEEEEY"

:awaiting photoshop of timmy inserted into gay pagent:

This pic is too good, I might even ask Honda-Tech for some photoshops of it.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I'm not sure you want to post you go tanning and get your eyebrows waxed. There's nothing wrong with grooming, but seriously waxing eyebrows.
> 
> "HEEEEEY"
> 
> ...


Yippee. I always wanted to be in a pagent


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Old Navy...tanned...eye brows...cmon now


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

OMG HI2U SEXEH!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


> haha, at least you keep the toilet seat down ...


the seat never goes up, he probably sits down to pee...

im sorry dont want to be dick but this thread is super super


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy sh*t timmy, you look maaad different from when i saw you last time. is that even you? jesus christ!!! lol. waxing eyebrows...not for me, tanning, i've done it, but something about being ass naked in a tunnel of purple light with a gentle breeze and a bunch of bickering women in the background just doesnt do it for me. anyway


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i got my eyebrows waxed for the first time last week and i got a manicure, take that.
wes


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i got my eyebrows waxed for the first time last week and i got a manicure, *take that.*
> wes


sounds more like your the one "taking it"


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

This thread is so ghey...all real men go do a beer bong or something, jesus h christ, I think my pubes fell out when I saw that guys pic...sorry dude, just seems like your bringing it upon yourself though.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i got my eyebrows waxed for the first time last week and i got a manicure, *take that.*
> wes


sounds more like your the one "taking it"
[/quote]

^^^


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i got my eyebrows waxed for the first time last week and i got a manicure, *take that.*
> wes


sounds more like your the one "taking it"
[/quote]

I nominate this for "Reply of the Month".


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this reminds me of the south park episode when they're all arguing over who's more metrosexual. HAHAHA.







guys do not get manicures...im sorry...just like they dont get brazillian waxes, and just like they dont shave their legs...they do NOT get manicures.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> this reminds me of the south park episode when they're all arguing over who's more metrosexual. HAHAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guys get manicures MEN dont get manicure..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> this reminds me of the south park episode when they're all arguing over who's more metrosexual. HAHAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guys get manicures MEN dont get manicure..
[/quote]

My girlfriend works with beauty products and has given up having me get a manicure. I actually could care less if other guys do it, I just have so many other ways to fill up my time..... like sleeping or watching tv...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

agreed. plus, they're stupid, you cut your goddamn nails and they're fine, you dont need them to be dove soft and pearly...lol. plus, women dont like pussies. you have to be assertive...and guys who get manicures are not assertive, nor do they have a large c*ck.... or balls.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> agreed. plus, they're stupid, you cut your goddamn nails and they're fine, you dont need them to be dove soft and pearly...lol. plus, women dont like pussies. you have to be assertive...and guys who get manicures are not assertive, nor do they have a large c*ck.... or balls.










True.

Adding to my list of other things I need to do; breathing (somewhere else), watching paint dry, scratching my balls, and of course water changes....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, scratching your balls should be 1st on your list...then drinking beer, then breathing, then water changes.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

WHY ARE ALL YOU SO HOMOPHOBIC? YOU ALL MUST BE THE ****. IM AS STRAIGHT AS STRAIGHT CAN BE. I'M SECURE WITH MY MASCULINITY ENOUGH TO PAMPER MYSELF.

WES

UNDER MY NAILS GETS DIRTY FROM MY JOB. YOU PEOPLE DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT A MANICURE IS. GIRLS WANT CLEAN CUT WITH TWO EYEBROWS. IF YOU GUYS ARE SCARED KEEP DOING THE FAT CHICKS.
WES


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> dude, scratching your balls should be 1st on your list...then drinking beer, then breathing, then water changes.










balls before breathing and beer?







you might want to get those balls checked (hopefully not by someone who's had a manicure :laugh: )


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

aaaahahahahaha.....dude, nobody is homophobic, we just like the fact that we have a dick and two balls. pampers are for babies. girls like clean cut, correct, but f*ck dude, they dont like pussies, and pussies get manicures. trust me. pussies get manicures...here, i'll say it again...PUSSIES GET f*cking MANICURES.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> WHY ARE ALL YOU SO HOMOPHOBIC? YOU ALL MUST BE THE ****. IM AS STRAIGHT AS STRAIGHT CAN BE. I'M SECURE WITH MY MASCULINITY ENOUGH TO PAMPER MYSELF.
> 
> WES
> 
> ...


why is your caps lock broken?

if your so comfortable and straight why are you yelling???

im sure the girls tell you all about what they wnat when you guys go out for mango martinis on girls night after the manicure festival


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> WHY ARE ALL YOU SO HOMOPHOBIC? YOU ALL MUST BE THE ****. IM AS STRAIGHT AS STRAIGHT CAN BE. I'M SECURE WITH MY MASCULINITY ENOUGH TO PAMPER MYSELF.
> 
> WES
> 
> ...


..why are you shouting? Nothing is directed at you Wes, I did mention that I dont care what other people do. I'm a field biologist and get all kinds of crap in my nails....

....that's what soap is for











> if your so comfortable and straight why are you yelling???


oooo, good point...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> balls before breathing and beer? you might want to get those balls checked (hopefully not by someone who's had a manicure )


AHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA i shoulda seen that one coming....

dude, i bet p king gets played for his money all the time. you know, he tells the girl how beautiful she is, how amazing her personality is, then he takes her out to dinner 5 times a week without f*cking her, and then she up and disappears to leech off of more metrosexuals.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

True, true, girls do like to have 'gay friends'









Watching ESPN needs to be added to my list of other things to do.

Including watching the EXACT SAME sh*t I JUST SAW 60 MINUTES AGO. I'm not sure how I can do that, how many times do I have to hear about the lady terps winning this morning?!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> WHY ARE ALL YOU SO AFRAID OF ME? YOU ALL MUST BE THE **** TO. IM AS GAY AS GAY CAN BE. I'M SECURE WITH MY FEMININITY ENOUGH TO PAMPER MYSELF.
> 
> WES
> 
> ...


i translated your post

and i would rather do fat chicks that like manly men the be a fake pretty boy metro sexual that hooks up with fake superficial girls that live in a OC dream world where no one has body hair or gets dirty..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> WHY ARE ALL YOU SO AFRAID OF ME? YOU ALL MUST BE THE **** TO. IM AS GAY AS GAY CAN BE. I'M SECURE WITH MY FEMININITY ENOUGH TO PAMPER MYSELF.
> 
> WES
> 
> ...


i translated your post

and i would rather do fat chicks that like manly men the be a fake pretty boy metro sexual that hooks up with fake superficial girls that live in a OC dream world where no one has body hair or gets dirty..
[/quote]

Wow, along those lines I've actually been the 'other guy' for some of those prissy chicks back in the day (5 years ago before you guys drop the 'old' jokes







). I NEVER cleaned my place. Clothes on the floor, carpet never vacuumed, and still (for example) this prissy little blonde with fake boobs came over. I'm guessing her boyfriend was getting a manicure at the time.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

id have to agree with nismo on all his points

and hey timmy 
your ava does look alot like you 
maybe like a 12 year old shot 
or a bad holloween costume

if you get dirt under your nails 
and wanna keep your man status 
buy a toothbrush 
trim the bristles down to about 1/4 inch 
wet it 
rub it on a bar of soap
and then scrub your dirty fingers 
if your scrubbing Grease 
use some Dawn dishwashing soap


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Lava soap is the bomb!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> WHY ARE ALL YOU SO HOMOPHOBIC? YOU ALL MUST BE THE ****. IM AS STRAIGHT AS STRAIGHT CAN BE. I'M SECURE WITH MY MASCULINITY ENOUGH TO PAMPER MYSELF.
> 
> WES
> 
> ...


NEWS FLASH

there are tons of hot chicks that dont want to be with a man that spends more timeon there appearance then they do..

i cant stand chicks that that hours and hours to get ready and usually its because they have to cover up a world of hurt they might look hot after tehy do there hair and make up ect but there usually not naturally beautiful.. and who wants to be with someone so uncomfortable with them self that they need to spend hours and hours grooming to feel attractive?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hemi said:


> id have to agree with nismo on all his points
> 
> and hey timmy
> your ava does look alot like you
> ...


Hemi
I am convinced
that you have
a computer that
is only half as
wide as the rest
of our computers.


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

M-E-T-R-O............


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> id have to agree with nismo on all his points
> 
> and hey timmy
> your ava does look alot like you
> ...


Hemi
I am convinced
that you have
a computer that
is only half as
wide as the rest
of our computers.









[/quote]

you think hes got a wide screen mounted on its side? i think hes posting from a palm pilot


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nope, he just likes writing in poetic form.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> nope, he just likes writing in poetic form.


Ah, like haiku.... hmmm.... getting an idea...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

haiku is three lines.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> Lava soap is the bomb!


go-jo with the grit in it and orange scent is good stuff


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yes, go-jo is awesome. can't believe how much it fucks grease up after like...changing a strut or something...plus it comes with a brush. w00t.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow, me and wes (p king) are on the same page... I love what i do, regaurdless. If i was gay, or not man enough for the simple fact that i wax, tan and shave most parts of the body would you guys hold it against me? Stop replying to my posts? Make gay jokes? I can go on. I am a guy who is nice to everyone regaurdless, put other first etc. I am a good person :rasp:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, you're not gay...your GF was sitting on the couch when i went over your house to pick up that tank...either way though, i dont give a sh*t if someone's gay...im not homophobic, i just feel that guys are made to be not like girls...hehe. meaning, they dont need manicures, pedicures, and tampons.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> agreed. plus, they're stupid, you cut your goddamn nails and they're fine, you dont need them to be dove soft and pearly...lol. plus, women dont like pussies. you have to be assertive...and guys who get manicures are not assertive, nor do they have a large c*ck.... or balls.


LOL, dont make me get the ruler out :rasp:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

as long as you like yourself, dont give a sh*t what other peoples called you name, or saying that you gay.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> as long as you like yourself, dont give a sh*t what other peoples called you name, or saying that you gay.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> aaaahahahahaha.....dude, nobody is homophobic, we just like the fact that we have a dick and two balls. pampers are for babies. girls like clean cut, correct, but f*ck dude, they dont like pussies, and pussies get manicures. trust me. pussies get manicures...here, i'll say it again...PUSSIES GET f*cking MANICURES.


AMEN


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> aaaahahahahaha.....dude, nobody is homophobic, we just like the fact that we have a dick and two balls. pampers are for babies. girls like clean cut, correct, but f*ck dude, they dont like pussies, and pussies get manicures. trust me. pussies get manicures...here, i'll say it again...PUSSIES GET f*cking MANICURES.


AMEN








[/quote]

I am a p*ssy, big deal.......







My partners like it!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hahaha...dude, its all good, im not trying to be insulting, im just expressing how i feel men should act. muh bad dawg.

BTW, i gotta come by and check them channa out man, sh*t, your pics are f*cking awesome!


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i got my eyebrows waxed for the first time last week and i got a manicure, *take that.*
> wes


sounds more like your the one "taking it"
[/quote]


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

timmy said:


> I am a p*ssy, big deal.......:rasp: My partners like it!


btw refering to your hoes as "partners" is pretty freakin gay..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Wes man dont forget the apron, high heels, and nail polish..........























Hey did you get your feet and hair done while you were at it.......









what are you doing man, what where you thinking...........Actually I should say who is the girl????
who is the girl that suggested this, and how is it going with her........







....lol..

Personally I could look like a wooly mammoth and dont think I would get a pedicure, manicure or anything waxed on my body. Im not really a hairy guy, but there is just some things I wouldnt do. I guess I can understand tanning, the closest thing to tanning I do is take my shirt off when working outside in summer, big fat ass beer belly and all..........


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> I am a p*ssy, big deal.......:rasp: My partners like it!


btw refering to your hoes as "partners" is pretty freakin gay..
[/quote]















HAHAHA, wow.. sounds like this stuff FUCCCKKKS YOU UP!!!! where can i get some of that gay sh*t to smoke???

and about the partners thing... i think he says that because he is refering to guys... guys call their "lovers" partners... cuz what else do you call them? ive never heard a guy call his girl(s) a partner...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> Hey Wes man dont forget the apron, high heels, and nail polish..........:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP.....STOP.....I am dying over here!































I am seriously wiping tears from my eyes!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> I am a p*ssy, big deal.......:rasp: My partners like it!


btw refering to your hoes as "partners" is pretty freakin gay..
[/quote]

Prime example of what i stated. Why is reffering to people as partners, regaurdless of gender gay? If it was a guy would you hold it against me?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

maybe because most gay people do it? hehehe...honestly, you never hear a straight guy say, hey, me and my partner are going to go to the movies tonight...or me and my partner are going out to eat...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

timmy said:


> Prime example of what i stated. Why is reffering to people as partners, regaurdless of gender gay? If it was a guy would you hold it against me?


Why because most gay's refer to there boy friend or girlfriend as a partner to intentionally be non-specific to hide there sexuality like anyone really care any way and usually its kind of obvious whcih way they swing and using partner is the big tell tale sign or being a pillow biter.. i dont hold it agianst anyone, like i said i bust on my friends i dont care waht there preference is im not friends with a bunch of politically correct pussies we make fun of each other, it fun and funny and no harm intended..


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao tanning and waxed eyebrows haha i dont mind a lil tan but come on man u nearly orange u must be a puffter,and having ur eyebrows waxed nah it just dont happen for a guy man





















later gay boy.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, if im being objective...anyone who self proclaims that they're a studmuffin has no room to talk...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

studmuffin992 said:


> Lmao tanning and waxed eyebrows haha i dont mind a lil tan but come on man u nearly orange u must be a puffter,and having ur eyebrows waxed nah it just dont happen for a guy man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude your screen name is studmuffin on a damn fish forum who are you trying to fool? this is like the pot calling the kettle black..

or like OJ calling robert blake a wife killer... errr LOL

or michael jackson calling jonbonet ramseys parents guilt

or scott peterson being a pro life republican


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey i aint a tanned f****t who gets waxed, im prob more of a man then You. 
and abit of banter dont hurt no 1 i like it, its all good


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Everyone needs to chill with the gay slurs...Please.....

I think we have a match

View attachment 101295


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

*mashunter18* - HAAHHAHAHAAHAHHAHA


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Why do guys care so much about how they look? Just doesnt make sense to me


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry about the delayed post guys, I just got back from highlighting my hair.

I can only stay for a few minutes, I gotta get my balls tucked in at 4.

Timmy, I think you dropped your phone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Sorry about the delayed post guys, I just got back from highlighting my hair.
> 
> I can only stay for a few minutes, I gotta get my balls tucked in at 4.
> 
> Timmy, I think you dropped your phone.












Put some lipstick on and get to work..if ya know what I mean


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Sorry about the delayed post guys, I just got back from highlighting my hair.


BWAAAAAAA...

omg you guys i heard sephora has a sale on "products"


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sorry about the delayed post guys, I just got back from highlighting my hair.
> 
> I can only stay for a few minutes, I gotta get my balls tucked in at 4.
> 
> Timmy, I think you dropped your phone.












Put some lipstick on and get to work..if ya know what I mean








[/quote]

this is exactly why you have nothing to back up anything you say... you just said in the post above this how you dont get us making fun of the way he looks... and now you are making fun of him... whateverrrrrrr


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

LOL ^^^^^^^^^^

Oh no they're after me lucky charms!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

HAHAHA NICE AVATAR!!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I could get one of those Nail things...
But there Expensive. Im poor. I Tan badass in the summer, since im ALWAYS on the river drinking beer...which reminds me...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

timmy said:


> aaaahahahahaha.....dude, nobody is homophobic, we just like the fact that we have a dick and two balls. pampers are for babies. girls like clean cut, correct, but f*ck dude, they dont like pussies, and pussies get manicures. trust me. pussies get manicures...here, i'll say it again...PUSSIES GET f*cking MANICURES.


AMEN








[/quote]

I am a p*ssy, big deal.......:rasp: My partners like it!
[/quote]

You see, this is where you went wrong. As a man, you need to say "I am what I eat" and then the **** jokes go away. Unfortunately, well,.... you see what's happened..







you guys are f*cking hilarious!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Lmao tanning and waxed eyebrows haha i dont mind a lil tan but come on man u nearly orange u must be a puffter,and having ur eyebrows waxed nah it just dont happen for a guy man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would you do if i was?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAA

i found one of timmies racing pics..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OH MY GOD, NISMO IS MY HERO!!!!



































im sorry timmy, but that sh*t was f*cking funny as hell...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah! timmy is so funny i have to


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I love it!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

timmy said:


> I love it!


you do kinda look like paul walker..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> WHY ARE ALL YOU SO HOMOPHOBIC? YOU ALL MUST BE THE ****. IM AS STRAIGHT AS STRAIGHT CAN BE. I'M SECURE WITH MY MASCULINITY ENOUGH TO PAMPER MYSELF.


lol, you're secure enough with your masculinity to *pamper* yourself? Haha

It'd be one thing if it was "I'm secure enough with my masculinity to look after myself" but pamper? You go girl


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

sexy tim


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Um, wow...so, do you prefer the plastic or cardboard tampon applicators?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Um, wow...so, do you prefer the plastic or cardboard tampon applicators?


Plastic


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Anyone else think Timmy lokks a bit like Clay Aiken?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Anyone else think Timmy lokks a bit like Clay Aiken?


lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Anyone else think Timmy lokks a bit like Clay Aiken?


Easy now, he's taken everyone's abuse with good humour and grace, that's just mean though


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

it shoulda been plastique not plastic.lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> WHY ARE ALL YOU SO HOMOPHOBIC? YOU ALL MUST BE THE ****. IM AS STRAIGHT AS STRAIGHT CAN BE. I'M SECURE WITH MY MASCULINITY ENOUGH TO PAMPER MYSELF.


lol, you're secure enough with your masculinity to *pamper* yourself? Haha

It'd be one thing if it was "I'm secure enough with my masculinity to look after myself" but pamper? *You go girl *








[/quote]


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I love to pamper myself in sooo many ways , hehe


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> WHY ARE ALL YOU SO HOMOPHOBIC? YOU ALL MUST BE THE ****. IM AS STRAIGHT AS STRAIGHT CAN BE. I'M SECURE WITH MY MASCULINITY ENOUGH TO PAMPER MYSELF.


lol, you're secure enough with your masculinity to *pamper* yourself? Haha

It'd be one thing if it was "I'm secure enough with my masculinity to look after myself" but pamper? You go girl








[/quote]

Priceless


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

timmy said:


> I love to pamper myself in sooo many ways , hehe


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

timmy, you seriously look different as f*ck from the last time i saw you...and i demand to know who that girl on your couch was!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> timmy, you seriously look different as f*ck from the last time i saw you...and i demand to know who that girl on your couch was!


His sister, maybe? Cousin? Co-worker? Spill it


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe it was his brother, runs in the family :laugh:

Just playin bro :cheer: Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dannyboy....arent you gay? i swear, i've always thought you were gay. basically, your flaming posts and general mannerisms seem to elude to you being homosexual...







now bend over.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> timmy, you seriously look different as f*ck from the last time i saw you...and i demand to know who that girl on your couch was!


That girl would be my GF...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

f*cking right!!!! i knew it!!!







/me cracks a beer open and scratches my balls with dirty fingernails. w00t.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> f*cking right!!!! i knew it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEHE...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

here timmy, i know this would be of subject but, what you got for fish now?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> here timmy, i know this would be of subject but, what you got for fish now?


19 Bleheri, and a breeding pair of gachaus


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey man, I want, no cross that, I Demand! to see a picture of your Girlfriend!!!!!!

How much does a Nail job thing cost anyhow?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Funny thread, way to take the jokes timmy. Wes, where'd you go?


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

how the hell did this thing get to be almost 5 pages long....







was it the wax? or the highlights? my god guys 5 pages..over a fecken photo...not bad by the way but dude....what do they know that I don't...







5 pages...







over a pic...shite...you should make some money off that info.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> Funny thread, way to take the jokes timmy. Wes, where'd you go?


He's pampering himself and having a pigout with the girls; two tubs of ben and jerry's ice cream and a box of chocolate covered cherries, like any woman deserves after a hard day running a household. Maybe you should ask about him after sex and the city is over :laugh:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nah...he's attached to that fashion designer show on bravo...the one he watches right after american idol and right before dawsons creek reruns.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

never gets old

this has nothing to do with anything, and i just posted this in a thread a few days ago. but i just did some thuro research on the net and it turns out i dont care


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You guys are cracking me up. Wes pretty much just shouted out and left!

Maybe there was a sale on shoes somewhere?...


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Funny post guys







Timmy: You may not be the sharpist tool in the shed, But your a shiny one.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

sassyV said:


> I love to pamper myself in sooo many ways , hehe


Now I dont know about you guys, but if any of my friends walked into the bar and told us that they just goxed waxed or tanned we'd have the entire bar calling them gay and making fun of them. Not because we're homophobes, because lets face the facts thats what guys do, we make fun of our friends when they do retarded stuff.

Now if one of my friends walked into the bar and told everyone he was just "pampering" himself, well he'd probably end up bloodied in a gutter from all the abuse by the end of the night.

The way Timmy keeps saying "pamper" and "hehe", I wouldnt doubt this thread getting to 40 or 50 pages and making the Hall of Fame.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if any of my friends got waxes or went tanning i would totally rip on them. and them emidiately have sex with them because their cuter


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> timmy, you seriously look different as f*ck from the last time i saw you...and i demand to know who that girl on your couch was!


All girls love having shopping partners.









Make sure to rate this thread 5 stars guys. Best thread of 2006 so far.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> timmy, you seriously look different as f*ck from the last time i saw you...and i demand to know who that girl on your couch was!


All girls love having shopping partners.









Make sure to rate this thread 5 stars guys. Best thread of 2006 so far.
[/quote]

if this is the best thread of 2006 i need to find something else to do while im at work!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

yea, this thread is pretty neat!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this thread is like totally super, yeeaaaahh


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I love all the photo shops......









b ack51, i love your avatar and the saying under it...............

Ps, i am getting the highlights re-done next week


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

THATS acceptable...i like to get highlights early spring too...hehe.
















i just wanna look like one of those super cute, super sexy, california sufer boyssss(gay accent)


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> THATS acceptable...i like to get highlights early spring too...hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

what a thread.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> You guys are cracking me up. Wes pretty much just shouted out and left!
> 
> Maybe there was a sale on shoes somewhere?...


Nah, he's PMing Xenon to get his name changed to PiranhaQueen.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

piranhaprincess would be more fitting.







hahaha, this thread is f*cking awesome.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> You guys are cracking me up. Wes pretty much just shouted out and left!
> 
> Maybe there was a sale on shoes somewhere?...


Nah, he's PMing Xenon to get his name changed to PiranhaQueen.
[/quote]


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

This is by far the best thread in a while, and theres been some stiff competition recently. Ive been laughing this entire thread.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

timmy said:


> I love all the photo shops......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get highlights.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I love all the photo shops......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get highlights.








[/quote]

Why not?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I love all the photo shops......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get highlights.








[/quote]

Maybe you can put some streaks of whiteout on your bald head?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> I love all the photo shops......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get highlights.








[/quote]

Maybe you can put some streaks of whiteout on your bald head?
[/quote]

And then I can color the whiteout yellow!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 101452


View attachment 101453


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Arent you the one that drives the PINK or PURPLE sports car too?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Arent you the one that drives the PINK or PURPLE sports car too?


Please Dear God tell me thats true... well Timmmaaayyyy?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well i drive a blue saturn. whats that say about me?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> well i drive a blue saturn. whats that say about me?


That your a ***.









Just kidding, nothing wrong with a blue saturn in my book.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> well i drive a blue saturn. whats that say about me?


That your a ***.:laugh:

Just kidding, nothing wrong with a blue saturn in my book.








[/quote]

im just kidding. i dont drive a saturn. i just wanted you to admit you find nothing wrong with men driving girl cars ESPMike








faaaaaaaaaaag








jk dude









...and for the record...yeah, i do drive a girlie car. god whats wrong with me


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> well i drive a blue saturn. whats that say about me?


saturn = cheap or poor


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

actually saturn = low maint car with good gas milage. and a quick out for me with my old car since i worked for saturn a few years ago and got an even sweeter deal on an already cheap car. if anything though, my ass is just poor. im a few more years ill have my fun car. (saturn coupe)


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> well i drive a blue saturn. whats that say about me?


saturn = cheap or poor
[/quote]

HOLY sh*t LOL, it is black now !~


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

timmy said:


> HOLY sh*t LOL, it is black now !~


yeah i had to go way back to find that picture.. were you racing a sentra or somethign before that?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> HOLY sh*t LOL, it is black now !~


yeah i had to go way back to find that picture.. were you racing a sentra or somethign before that?
[/quote]

No, i took a carolla in a demo durby (after my regular season was over..........


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

dont knock that car, she was a beast. beside, im in that pic


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> dont knock that car, she was a beast. beside, im in that pic


 i saw another picture of it and it lloked like the speaker was still in it, you guys racing around rocking out to your twin clay akin?

im not really knocking it just having fun, i would like to get a older sentra ser and set it up for track racing.. but id also rather have a boat and fish.. or a million other things i just cant afford yet


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> dont knock that car, she was a beast. beside, im in that pic


LOL, John your awsome :rasp:


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

well tim never bought that car to race, it was his old car tha tjust want road worthy anymore so he beat the sh*t out of it racing









we never did pick up those civics, man i would have loved to race last summer


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> well tim never bought that car to race, it was his old car tha tjust want road worthy anymore so he beat the sh*t out of it racing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my last year doing these enduros. I am getting sponsors together for a 350 super mod!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

timmy said:


> well tim never bought that car to race, it was his old car tha tjust want road worthy anymore so he beat the sh*t out of it racing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my last year doing these enduros. I am getting sponsors together for a 350 super mod!
[/quote]

let me guess paul mitchelle, hollywood tans, clarioal?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

if only you people could get on my level. jealous ass haters. keep trying haters, keep trying.
wes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> dont knock that car, she was a beast. beside, im in that pic


Your hat matches the car.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

timmy said:


> I am getting sponsors together for a 350 super mod!


aka emmet...lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> if only you people could get on my level. jealous ass haters. keep trying haters, keep trying.
> wes


So.... if we are 'ass haters'.... hmmm....

If we were on your level we'd be getting the specials at the Estee Lauder counter right now, not wasting our time on piranha-fury!!!









Uh oh.... I think the thread just got more life injected into it


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> if only *you people* could get on my level. jealous ass haters. keep trying haters, keep trying.
> wes


YOU PEOPLE? WTF YOU TALKIN BOUT YOU PEOPLE? STRAIGHT PEOPLE?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hahahaha, WES, how was tanning? and please tell me the cosmo's were to DIE for on girls night...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

video of us reading this thread

LOL

ah crap its not working... i suck


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

video of wes and his pal reading this thread...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> hahahaha, WES, how was tanning? and please tell me the cosmo's were to DIE for on girls night...


Oh snap









Beware your future Wes...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No worries... Dub-ya is in touch with his feminine side too.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> dont only girls get there eye brows waxed?!


Well girls and homosexual males I think do it also. I know id never do it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> video of wes and his pal reading this thread...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

One last trip for ya. Does any one else shave other than face? I shave everthing other than a patch above it, which evan that i trim down with a hair buzzer. I put clear polish on my nails ( I love the shine), and use moisterizer on a daily basis. One thing i havn't done is the manicure thing, but that is soon to happen.... Boy, i am too honest


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

are you joking?







i dont understand...

f*cking HALL OF FAME THIS sh*t ALREADY


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

timmy said:


> One last trip for ya. Does any one else shave other than face? *I shave everthing other than a patch above it, which evan that i trim down with a hair buzzer. * I put clear polish on my nails ( I love the shine), and use moisterizer on a daily basis. One thing i havn't done is the manicure thing, but that is soon to happen.... Boy, i am too honest


the hitler mustache.. makes it look bigger?

what ever makes you happy guy


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

timmy said:


> One last trip for ya. Does any one else shave other than face? I shave everthing other than a patch above it, which evan that i trim down with a hair buzzer. I put clear polish on my nails ( I love the shine), and use moisterizer on a daily basis. One thing i havn't done is the manicure thing, but that is soon to happen.... Boy, i am too honest


Jesus this is unbelievable. Are you saying you trim your pubes? Ask any self respecting guy, if someone told them they did that, they'd beat the living sh*t out of them just on principle. Your lucky we dont know where you live...









And you put on nail polish? I just asked my girlfriend her thoughts on guys tanning and shaving themselves. She said "thats probably the gayest thing Ive ever heard of." Then I asked her what if he put clear nail polish on? She said, and I quote, "Then someone must chopped his dick off at a young age." Just trying to add the female opinion to the mix.









As far as the moisturizer, while using it every day is slightly creepy, I dont think thats all that wierd. I have to put some kind of lotion or moisturizer on my tattoos or they gte pretty shitty looking. Plus dry skin can burn. My shoulders got so nasty this winter they started to bleed from cracking, so my girlfriend put moisturizer on there for me a couple times.

Do yourself a favor though, save that last bit of manhood and dont start getting manicures, for the love of god dont do it!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> One last trip for ya. Does any one else shave other than face? I shave everthing other than a patch above it, which evan that i trim down with a hair buzzer. I put clear polish on my nails ( I love the shine), and use moisterizer on a daily basis. One thing i havn't done is the manicure thing, but that is soon to happen.... Boy, i am too honest


Jesus this is unbelievable. Are you saying you trim your pubes? Ask any self respecting guy, if someone told them they did that, they'd beat the living sh*t out of them just on principle. Your lucky we dont know where you live...

















[/quote]

theres nothing wong with "trimming" but what hes describing is just short of a brazillian wax, thats messed up


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

nismo you are obviously bitter aout something in life :laugh: All of your posts are making fun of someone, or tryin to put someone down.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> nismo you are obviously bitter aout something in life :laugh: All of your posts are making fun of someone, or tryin to put someone down.


Yup, its kinda what guys do to other guys. Its more affectionately known as ball busting.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

First hugs and now GW appears to have a manicure


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> nismo you are obviously bitter aout something in life :laugh: All of your posts are making fun of someone, or tryin to put someone down.


Yup, its kinda what guys do to other guys. Its more affectionately known as ball busting.
[/quote]

thank you, someone else with testicals that isnt a sensative p*ssy..

danny if you had balls and acted like a man you wouldnt feel put down you would be able to fire back with a ball busting remark instead of acting like a littl bitch but i guess i cant expect that from a 16 year old late bloomer who whines about everythign and has no sack..


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> nismo you are obviously bitter aout something in life :laugh: All of your posts are making fun of someone, or tryin to put someone down.


Yup, its kinda what guys do to other guys. Its more affectionately known as ball busting.
[/quote]

thank you, someone else with testicals that isnt a sensative p*ssy..

danny if you had balls and acted like a man you wouldnt feel put down you would be able to fire back with a ball busting remark instead of acting like a littl bitch but i guess i cant expect that from a 16 year old late bloomer who whines about everythign and has no sack..
[/quote]

Thanks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Now you're both acting like whiney bitches, do you guys need some vagisil shipped to you? I'm sure Wes has some extra.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Now you're both acting like whiney bitches, do you guys need some vagisil shipped to you? I'm sure Wes has some extra.


make sure dannies is the sand fee variety...

personally i like to scrub my vag with lava or go jo..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> nismo you are obviously bitter aout something in life :laugh: All of your posts are making fun of someone, or tryin to put someone down.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Now you're both acting like whiney bitches, do you guys need some vagisil shipped to you? I'm sure Wes has some extra.


make sure dannies is the sand fee variety...

personally i like to scrub my vag with lava or go jo..
[/quote]


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> nismo you are obviously bitter aout something in life :laugh: All of your posts are making fun of someone, or tryin to put someone down.











[/quote]

LOL


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Now you're both acting like whiney bitches, do you guys need some vagisil shipped to you? I'm sure Wes has some extra.


make sure dannies is the sand fee variety...

personally i like to scrub my vag with lava or go jo..
[/quote]

damnit nismo you know i hate it when you do that! it always makes it so rough on me when i come over.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> Now you're both acting like whiney bitches, do you guys need some vagisil shipped to you? I'm sure Wes has some extra.


make sure dannies is the sand fee variety...

personally i like to scrub my vag with lava or go jo..
[/quote]

damnit nismo you know i hate it when you do that! it always makes it so rough on me when i come over.
[/quote]


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> One last trip for ya. Does any one else shave other than face? I shave everthing other than a patch above it, which evan that i trim down with a hair buzzer. I put clear polish on my nails ( I love the shine), and use moisterizer on a daily basis. One thing i havn't done is the manicure thing, but that is soon to happen.... Boy, i am too honest


Jesus this is unbelievable. Are you saying you trim your pubes? Ask any self respecting guy, if someone told them they did that, they'd beat the living sh*t out of them just on principle. Your lucky we dont know where you live...









And you put on nail polish? I just asked my girlfriend her thoughts on guys tanning and shaving themselves. She said "thats probably the gayest thing Ive ever heard of." Then I asked her what if he put clear nail polish on? She said, and I quote, "Then someone must chopped his dick off at a young age."  Just trying to add the female opinion to the mix.









As far as the moisturizer, while using it every day is slightly creepy, I dont think thats all that wierd. I have to put some kind of lotion or moisturizer on my tattoos or they gte pretty shitty looking. Plus dry skin can burn. My shoulders got so nasty this winter they started to bleed from cracking, so my girlfriend put moisturizer on there for me a couple times.

Do yourself a favor though, save that last bit of manhood and dont start getting manicures, for the love of god dont do it!

















[/quote]

Doesn't bother me one bit. I love doing what i do. I am an honest guy!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> Now you're both acting like whiney bitches, do you guys need some vagisil shipped to you? I'm sure Wes has some extra.


make sure dannies is the sand fee variety...

personally i like to scrub my vag with lava or go jo..
[/quote]

damnit nismo you know i hate it when you do that! it always makes it so rough on me when i come over.
[/quote]

You're in good company Nismo, along with you, this is slckr69's type:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude that is jsut wrong..

but it isnt gay..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> dude that is jsut wrong..
> 
> but it isnt gay..


thanks


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Now you're both acting like whiney bitches, do you guys need some vagisil shipped to you? I'm sure Wes has some extra.


make sure dannies is the sand fee variety...

personally i like to scrub my vag with lava or go jo..
[/quote]

damnit nismo you know i hate it when you do that! it always makes it so rough on me when i come over.
[/quote]

You're in good company Nismo, along with you, this is slckr69's type:
[/quote]

I've heard of "side boob" before but never "side pube". That's wrong man,just flat out wrong!.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> I've heard of "side boob" before but never* "side pube".* That's wrong man,just flat out wrong!.


thats a fupa


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think I just grossed myself out


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Update, just got my hair done tonight! Yippeee


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, this is mad GHEY!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Man, this is mad GHEY!!!


Excuse me sir, I think you mean 'hella' gay


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

acestro said:


> Man, this is mad GHEY!!!


Excuse me sir, I think you mean 'hella' gay
[/quote]

Ohh boy


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

You're toilet paper is extremely high up there. Is it hard to reach when you are at the can?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Peerahnya said:


> You're toilet paper is extremely high up there. Is it hard to reach when you are at the can?


My cats used to play with it, so i had to make it higher..


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Timmy, you're the man. Rock on dude


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Timmy, you're the man. Rock on dude


Thank you


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

timmy said:


> Timmy, you're the man. Rock on dude


Thank you








[/quote]

I agree, do your thang girl (just kidding!). It's Wes' insecurity that's cracking me up, where'd he go this time? Hair salon? I'M JUST KIDDING WES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

timmy said:


> Update, just got my hair done tonight! Yippeee


Yipeee?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Update, just got my hair done tonight! Yippeee


Yipeee?









[/quote]

Looks good!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> Now you're both acting like whiney bitches, do you guys need some vagisil shipped to you? I'm sure Wes has some extra.


make sure dannies is the sand fee variety...

personally i like to scrub my vag with lava or go jo..
[/quote]

damnit nismo you know i hate it when you do that! it always makes it so rough on me when i come over.
[/quote]

You're in good company Nismo, along with you, this is slckr69's type:
[/quote]

yeah wtf acestro whats wrong with you dude.... jesus you know i dont like girls with glasses!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> Now you're both acting like whiney bitches, do you guys need some vagisil shipped to you? I'm sure Wes has some extra.


make sure dannies is the sand fee variety...

personally i like to scrub my vag with lava or go jo..
[/quote]

damnit nismo you know i hate it when you do that! it always makes it so rough on me when i come over.
[/quote]

You're in good company Nismo, along with you, this is slckr69's type:
[/quote]

yeah wtf acestro whats wrong with you dude.... jesus you know i dont like girls with glasses!
[/quote]

I forgot, sorry







Only fat chicks with GOOD vision.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I thought since r1dermon got jealous of this HOT sh*t :rasp: I would give it a bump


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, perhaps a return of the fat people as well....


----------

